# Gardening, Planting, Growing, plans.....



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well you all finally gave me the bug. I am learning over the last few years that it's best to prepare with having all the right equipment prior to getting into something. 
So I was kind of feeling down that I had this huge green thumb in NY and not here. But it's worth another try now. I have 120 pounds of peat/cow manure coming. 20 road side day lilies, 5 pardon me daylilies, and due to pricing, one hosta, and lots of seeds for ornamental grass, and other stuff. Oh, and those indoor planting seed cups. I checked out the horse manure pile at the barn and the stuff is broken down and a hair away from smelling like pure soil. Just perfect. 

I was with a group of friends in NY that were addicted to daylilies. Actually obsessed. And they multiply pretty fast . But the thing is you have to mix daylilies in with other perenniels because each flower only lasts a day. 

The 2 acres we lived on in NY was completely without anything growing but grass. Like these people didn't landscape. Found out why. The deer ate everything. So I really got into deer proof plants.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,deer are a big problem.They ate holes in my melons.I'm moving the garden next year out of the back and closer to the house.Not only do I have to deal with deer but my geese,too.They did the most damage.With my flowers,the chickens dug them all up and I have over a hundred bulbs in the fridge that have been there since spring but I just haven't gotten in the mood to plant them since my flower bed has been protected from the chickens.I have a 6' poke plant(really tree)in the middle and after the birds eat the berries,it's coming down.I've got some catmint which attracts butterflies,bees and supposedly hummingbirds but it survived with very little watering and really took off.You outta try that,it comes back every year(annual or perennial,I can never keep them straight!!!) and is very hardy.I bought some cold hardy kiwi vines at the same time and I'm trying to kill them now.While researching the best way to plant them,I found out they are invasive,choke out other vegetation and is completely banned in Massachusetts.They've been through no water,2 harder frosts and still have new growth.I'm afraid to just throw them in the garbage but I'm not going to be the one who introduces it around here.I give them credit,though,they are definitely hardy.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Came back from the barn today with a truckload of aged horse manure. Good stuff!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Make sure it's good and composted. Horse manure can get very hot and burn your stuff if not.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Just like poultry poop where you wait at least 6 months but 1 yr is best, to use in your planting.I believe goose poop can go any time,it's mostly nitroglycerin,perfect for the veggie garden.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm taking a break from veggie gardening. I'm going to concentrate on flowers and hanging plants next year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Horse manure compost is ready when it smells like soil. No worries.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have two piles of old bedding.I do one for 6 months,then start another so I've got rich dirt for the garden.In Dec and May,I start new piles.I know in late spring,early summer the old bedding pile has the best dirt and it's full of extra large earthworms.Come middle of summer,the worms are gone,don't know why, but I usually get enough to keep in the fridge for fishing all summer before they disappear.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

First I thought you were talking about your bedroom bedding, LOL. Like adding your sheets and stuff to the compost. I should start a compost pile. The horse manure I can get is primo, and it's a great starter material. I can't tell you how much I had in NY. Lots. 2 horses. And yes I even hit smoke now and then.

Does anyone compost chicken poop? What needs to be added to balance it out?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We compost everything out of our coop and run. Sand, old dried scraps, leaves, grass. We have a pile going all year round. Hubs gets out and turns it with his tractor a few times. It's been great!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll have to rake the pens and use under the perch. I don't want the shavings in the rest of the coop. Can't offset the perfect balance!

I used to mix lime into the mulch when I used it. I'm not sure I have to do that here
I get my 120 pounds of peat/cow manure today. 

I'm looking at lettuce seeds. Seems some will grow in the cold (fall), which is what our weather is like. I never knew how many types there were.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I got the 5 Pardon Me Daylilies, and the 20 roadsides. I got a beautiful quart size Lavender which may or may not do well here with the humidity. I got one Hosta wish was disappointing because the "quart size heavy pot" plant had 3 measly leaves. I had to do a fast planting to keep them good. There were 2 senders that sent beautiful roots wrap in wet paper .

Question: Does anyone think Burpee seeds are worth the xtra money? Does anyone start tomatoes from seed?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Karen, I've tried starting tomatoes from seed, but it was a fiasco unless you have the right lighting, humidity and soil. I probably won't do it again. I also tried planting cherry tomatoes that I liked from Sam's club and they made but they reverted back to what ever the heritage seed was. They tasted good but looked really funny, not at all what I bought.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I use all kinds of brands of seeds Seems the best are the cheap 4/$1 seeds.I start my own seeds.The tomatoes I start in the house in March in a little plastic greenhouse and use a warming pad,which I try to turn off at night but forget half the time.It's suppose to mimic the cooler night.I have a plant light on a timer for them to go under when they sprout.You get more variety starting your own.If you do,don't use miracle grow potting soil,it's not good for fruit/vegetable plants.I know my aloe vera plant loves that light.It keeps getting bigger and bigger and producing so many babies,I've got 9 in pots and ran out of people to pawn them off on.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> First I thought you were talking about your bedroom bedding, LOL. Like adding your sheets and stuff to the compost. I should start a compost pile. The horse manure I can get is primo, and it's a great starter material. I can't tell you how much I had in NY. Lots. 2 horses. And yes I even hit smoke now and then.
> 
> Does anyone compost chicken poop? What needs to be added to balance it out?


In the Fall when everything is out of the garden, I put my chicken poop directly on the soil. Adding whatever from the compost heap. In spring I surface till until it is all mixed in.
I love rabbit poop - you can add it straight to the garden even on the plants...
Burpee seeds....save your money. Try Pinetree seeds (www.superseeds.com); Bakers heirloom seeds or Southern exposure. They all are reasonable. I especially like Pinetree b/c they have 'regular gardener' size packets rather than 40,000 seeds that you won't use..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay, I'll look those brands up. I got a bunch of nice stuff to make nice planting dirt. Hopefully today I can bring up some more sand to make the bed higher.


----------

